
Airline passengers still concerned about paying extra to sit together - nhkssol
https://www.caa.co.uk/News/Latest-Civil-Aviation-Authority-review-finds-passengers-still-concerned-about-paying-extra-to-sit-together/
======
dazc
Some people are willing to pay less because they don't care where they are
sat. But now it's assumed everyone should pay less but still have a choice of
seating.

